

Are Desktop Computers Dying? - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/12/21/are-desktop-computers-dying/

======
iamwil
Well, the tasks that use to only be done by desktops are moving to other form
factors.

The overall market for the desktop form factor is shrinking. As chips get
smaller, we can put it in different form factors. Laptops take over for some
balance between power and mobility. Mobile phones take over for the quick-
whip-it-out kinda computing. Very specific computing tasks will end up in what
we might call internet appliances, like an Ambient Orb or a Nabaztag. Even
everyday tasks like emailing or web browsing might end up on Jack-PC thin
clients.

That said, desktops have some advantages over other forms of computing--some
off the top of my head are dual/triple screens, faster CPU/price. And if you
want to do crazy hardware things like overclocking with some crazy cooling
schemes, you'd probably do it with a desktop. Applications like photo-editing
and coding seem more comfortable to me on a desktop.

If anything, I think desktop will remain as the computing hobbiest's choice of
platform to tinker with, as they're cheap (power per price) and you can open
them up and fiddle around with shit.

------
stephenfleming
Yes. My "main" desktop machine died several months ago. I popped out the hard
disk, put it in an external FireWire enclosure, and I plug it into my MacBook
Pro when I'm at home. So now I'm 100% reliant on the laptop, and perfectly
happy. I'll buy peripheral machines (iPhone, tablet, etc.), but I don't plan
to buy another desktop.

------
michaelyurechko
Yea, they are. I live off my laptop, and when I'm home I plug it into my 24
inch dell and a MyBook external drive (where I keep all large media).

I can have a huge screen and tons of storage with a laptop, and I can move it
around with me. If I have a Desktop + Laptop, I have to worry about syncing
all the time.

------
joeguilmette
the way i see it, yes desktops are dying b/c as many have said, you can do
those tasks just as easy on other form factors.

dont worry though, the desktop isn't going anywhere, and neither is the desk.

when multitouch really takes off and becomes the sole form of interface
between the user and pc, i believe we'll see things equalize to how they were
a few years ago.

laptops will be slightly less functional, and a great addition to a large
desktop. imagine a your desk, except instead of that monitor you have a huge,
interactive surface. i believe that is the future of personal computing.

------
cellis
No. Not until latency is no longer a factor. Which , at least in the US, will
not be for some time.

------
krazykory
With the growth of people on the move, and the technology in laptops today. I
would say yes.

------
wtf
I think everything is moving online. Once that happens, laptops will become
obsolete too and there will just be publicly available computers everywhere.
They will all be able to do the same thing since they will all have access to
the same internet.

~~~
cperciva
Would you trust a public internet terminal with your online banking
credentials? How about your email, or the login details for the server hosting
your startup?

We may be headed towards a world with omnipresent wireless internet access;
but we're probably going to carry around our own personal devices for
accessing it. (Exactly what form said devices take is an open question, of
course, but I'm guessing they will look something like an iPhone.)

------
waynesutton
Yes

